# Wow, im not lucky! :(



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Got myself a Athlon II x3 425 and it didnt unlock 4th core or l3 cache  sad!

But, now my question, what do i need to do to get this to around 3.4 ish GHz?
Ive got a Asus M4A785TDV-Evo

If you could tell me what to touch and not touch it would be great.. 
What settings would be good

My first AMD overclock so i just dont feel like testing myself, dunno what could happen ^^

And Everest doesnt measure my CPU temp properly? when prime runs it goes to max 25 degrees... must be wrong ? :S


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Bus speed wont go beyond 223? Stuck at 3010 mhz
Its on 1.53volt in bios!
CPU-z reads 1.504 volt
Everest reads 1.325 volt

what the heck am i supposed to do now?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

And after 3 hours of prime it even crashed at 223 bus speed? *** am i doing wrong here :S


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Amd cpu are not known for high bus speeds. They have high multipliers. Thats why they tend to be slower than intel equivalents. Any where between 200-240 seems to be the norm for any amd cpu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why don't you read the guide on overclocking that I gave you the last time you where on here? The same prinicpal applies.

Overclocking is a bout trial and error, you never get it right on your first go.

And incase you forgot where the guide is it's in this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

